# 100k Audax For Those Who Don't Do Hills



## User (2 Apr 2013)




----------



## vernon (2 Apr 2013)

If I lived closer I'd do it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Apr 2013)

User13710 said:


> In Sussex, on Sunday 14 April - entries close this Thursday. This is a Dave Hudson (El Supremo) production so it's postal entries only, and *his definition of flat is a bit unusual so don't expect there not to be any*. It was a nice route last year and I'll be out, weather permitting. Anyone else going?


Can you unpack the negatives in the sentence for a dullard like me please?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Apr 2013)

User13710 said:


> Oops sorry Greg, that was a very badly constructed sentence! El Supremo often says there are no hills, but there always are some. His idea of a little hill isn't the same as mine - e.g., the long drag up to Newlands Corner. However, you are probably closer to his view of the world, and so wouldn't have a problem. A lot of the route last year went over Pevensey Levels, not renowned for hills.


The drag up to Newlands Corner at 170+m is not, by any sane measure, a little hill.


----------



## Banjo (2 Apr 2013)

I am determined to do at least 1 El Supremo event . His reputation goes far and wide.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (5 Apr 2013)

I'd meant to enter this one but time has run away with me and I've missed it for the second year in a row. Perhaps next year will be third time lucky.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (5 Apr 2013)

I've just seen on a thread _elsewhere _that the closing date has been pushed back to the 9th April. I really want to do this ride but not sure if I can afford the £28 train ticket, especially as I've not been on the bike for over two months and it would be such a waste if I DNF'd. I'll think about it over the weekend and see how I feel by Sunday.


----------



## lilolee (7 Apr 2013)

I take it you have to be a member of Audax UK before you can do an Audax?


----------



## vernon (7 Apr 2013)

lilolee said:


> I take it you have to be a member of Audax UK before you can do an Audax?


 
No. You do have to pay a few quid more for insurance.


----------



## StuAff (7 Apr 2013)

Either that or have CTC membership (including affiliates)- you can get the same rate as AUK members.


----------

